# [SOLVED] Error 1324.The folder path 'Program Files' contains an invalid character



## cottongd (Mar 27, 2010)

I've been trying to install Visual C++ Express 2008 Edition and I get the error: "Error 1324.The folder path 'Program Files' contains an invalid character. I can't uninstall the program throught the Control Panel, it says that it can't find the uninstall program. I checked the registry and it listed the path for the drive under the Vista designation ("D:"), Windows 7 designates the drive as "E:". I ran a registry cleaner and removed all invalid paths. I still get the same error message. I looked at related 1324 threads and I couldn't find the problem. Please help. (I also tried the Microsoft Forums for Express installation problems and no one has an answer).


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324.The folder path 'Program Files' contains an invalid character*

Hi - 

Let's check the user shell folders in the Registry. 

Download the zip, extract the batch file to desktop, RIGHT-click on batch file icon, select "Run as Administrator"

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...e-registry-editing-shell_folders_jcgriff2.zip

A notepad will open w/ results. Paste into next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## cottongd (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Error 1324.The folder path 'Program Files' contains an invalid character*

The output from 1 is:

```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders
    AppData    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming
    Cache    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files
    Cookies    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies
    Desktop    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\Desktop
    Favorites    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\Favorites
    History    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History
    Local AppData    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local
    My Music    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\Music
    My Pictures    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\Pictures
    My Video    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\Videos
    NetHood    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Network Shortcuts
    Personal    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\Documents
    Programs    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs
    Recent    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent
    SendTo    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo
    Startup    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
    Start Menu    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
    Templates    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Templates
    {374DE290-123F-4565-9164-39C4925E467B}    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\Downloads
    PrintHood    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts
```
Output for 2 is empty...

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324.The folder path 'Program Files' contains an invalid character*

That looks OK.

See if "Delinvfile" can find the invalid charachter --> http://www.purgeie.com/delinv/

jcgriff2

.


----------



## cottongd (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Error 1324.The folder path 'Program Files' contains an invalid character*

I scanned both hard drives and DelinvFile didn't find any problems...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324.The folder path 'Program Files' contains an invalid character*



cottongd said:


> I've been trying to install Visual C++ Express 2008 Edition and I get the error: "Error 1324.The folder path 'Program Files' contains an invalid character. I can't uninstall the program throught the Control Panel, it says that it can't find the uninstall program. I checked the registry and it listed the path for the drive under the Vista designation ("D:"), Windows 7 designates the drive as "E:". I ran a registry cleaner and removed all invalid paths. I still get the same error message. I looked at related 1324 threads and I couldn't find the problem. Please help. (I also tried the Microsoft Forums for Express installation problems and no one has an answer).


Did the app actually install? If not, it would not be in the CTRL Panel uninstall program list.

What was d: in Vista?
What is e: in Windows 7?

jcgriff2

.

*EDIT: * Are you downloading C++ from this Microsoft site? --> http://www.microsoft.com/express/Downloads/#2008

JC


----------



## cottongd (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Error 1324.The folder path 'Program Files' contains an invalid character*

Yes to all of your questions...
I installed Visual Studios 2008 Express under Vista (D)
I upgraded to Windows 7 (E)
Visual C++ 2008 Express no longer executes -- "can't find one or more components"
I tried to uninstall and the uninstall program couldn't be found.
I tried to install again and got the 1324 error...

Thanks,
dkc


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324.The folder path 'Program Files' contains an invalid character*

If d: = Vista and you upgraded, why is Windows 7 on e: ? Is Vista still on d: ?

See if the Windows Installer Cleanup utility can take it out -

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## cottongd (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Error 1324.The folder path 'Program Files' contains an invalid character*

I don't know why 7 assigned the external drive as e... it assigned the dvd drive as d.
It was the other way around in Vista. I'll try the installer cleaner. Thanks, dkc.

I checked the installer cleanup utility... it recommended not using it if you have Office 2007 -- which I have. What do you think, jcgriff2? Thanks, dkc.


----------



## cottongd (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Error 1324.The folder path 'Program Files' contains an invalid character*

jcgriff2, I downloaded the cleanup utility. I have a system image and a backup I can rely on if something goes wrong. I tried it and it allowed me to select individual packages. I uninstalled Visual C++ and reinstalled it. Problem solved! Thanks very much!!! dkc


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324.The folder path 'Program Files' contains an invalid character*

Hi - 

Glad to hear of successful outcome - and thank you for posting back.

Happy Easter!

jcgriff2

.


----------

